# CANopen Probleme



## Jenser (18 Januar 2006)

Hallo an alle CANopen Experten und SPS-Forumschreiber

Auch wenn scheinbar (niemand) mit CANopen zu tun hat, versuche ich es hier eine Antwort zu finden. Ich kenne mich mittlerweile zwar in der CANopen Theorie einigermasen gut aus, aber leider zieht mir die Praxis einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Programmiertool: CoDeSys 2.3.5.8
CANopen Master: SCM03-C (Fabrikant EXOR)
Buskopler: BK5120 (6 Stück Fabrikant Beckhoff)

Baudrate: 50 kBit/s (aufgrund LWL Netzausdehnung)

Nodeguarding Time: 100ms
Life Time Faktor: 3

Alle PDO's sind in den Defaulteinstellungen

Heartbeat kann ich nicht nutzen, da diese Option vom Master nicht unterstützt wird. Nun habe ich das Problem das bei einem Ausfall von 5 Busknoten (Hauptschalter wird deaktiviert) der 6te Buskopler nach wiederkehr der 5 in einen völlig wirren Zustand verfällt. Einziger Unterschied zu den anderen BKs ist, dass dieser 1. an der USV der CAN-Mastersteuerung hängt und 2. als einziger ein K-Busverlängerung besitzt. Normalerweise sollte diese Beckhoff K-Busverlängerung nix zur Sache tun, aber: i don't know...

Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre das schick:

1. Infos über mögliche CANopen Konfigurationen
2. Beispiel Konfigs (unter) CoDeSys ...
3. weitere konstruktive Hilfen ...

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus
der CANopen gestresste Jenser


----------



## Oberchefe (22 Januar 2006)

Die Nodeguarding Zeit könnte evtl. etwas knapp sein, Dir bleiben ja im Durchschnitt 125 Bytes/Controller Brutto während der 100ms. Es sollte sich aber nicht so auswirken. Ansonsten könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß der Controller im Operational Zustand hängt während alle anderen sich im Preoperational befinden.

Das mit der Klemmenbusverlängerung sollte sich ja einfach testen lassen, einfach alles danach mal deaktivieren und eine Endklemme setzen.


----------



## Jenser (23 Januar 2006)

Hmm, ich denke das sollte reichen da ich pro Koppler eh nur 10 Eingänge, 1 analogen E. und 4 Ausgänge habe. Der Buskoppler mit der Adresse 6 ist der einzige der mehr hat (56 Eingänge, 1 analoger E. und 16 Ausgänge).

Die digitalen E/A'S sind eher unkritisch und die analogen Eingänge werden ereignisgesteuert alle 400 ms gesendet (Zyklisch gesteuert hatte es keine Verbesserung gegeben). Von daher denke ich sollte ich auch "genügend" Spielraum haben, schließlich funktioniert ja alles einwandfrei sollange niemand den Hauptschalter betätigt. ...

Achja ich hab mal das ganze ohne K-Bus verlängerung getestet und dann stück für stück wieder aufgebaut. Ergebnis war das selbe .. sobald ich ausschalte, schmiert mir der BK ab. Daraufhin habe ich diesen einzeln im Labor "getestet" und er schien zu funktionieren. ... Ich werd mal sehen ob sich mit anderen Timings noch etwas ändert. 

Vielen Dank trotzdem schonmal 

PS: Bin für weitere konstruktive Beiträge offen


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

zwei Fragen:

1.
was ist ein 'wirrer Zustand' - was tut er den der Hr. Koppler?

2.
Wenn der Hauptschalter abgeschaltet wird, ist dann auch die Steuerung ohne Power und nur der BK alleine am Bus? 

max


----------



## Jenser (26 Januar 2006)

1. wirrer Zustand = Der Koppler startet seinen normalen Initialisierungsvorgang, geht in den Pre- Operationalmodus, kurz darauf blinkt die I/O Lampe hecktisch, die Pre-Operational Lampe (blinkend) geht weg, I/O Error leuchtet ca. 2 Sekunden rot und dann startet der Buskoppler das ganze von vorn.

2. Bei Spannungsausfall ist der eine BK und die Steuerung durch Akkus geschützt.

PS: Viell. sollte ich die Steuerung einfach auch mit durch z.B. ein Relais ausschalten, wenn der Hauptschalter umgelegt wird, denn wenn ich in diesem "wirren Zustand" mal kurz die SPS (CAN Master) ausschalte fängt sich der BK im normalen Pre Operationalmodus wieder und wird diesmal richtig gestartet sobald die SPS wieder Spannung hat.


----------



## Kurt (26 Januar 2006)

könnte es sein, dass der Koppler immer wieder neu bootet - also das übliche Power ON Spiel in einer Endlosschleife.

Nachdem der Effekt nach einem PowerON der SPS weg ist, könnte es sein, dass die Steuerung in diesem Zustand, - 5 Knoten fehlen - zyklisch einen Reset Node an die Koppler sendet, auch an den der da ist.

zweiter Ansatz:
Der 5150 hat eine automatische Baudratenerkennung.
Nehmen wir an, dass beim oder nach dem auschalten des Hauptschalters auf der langen CAN Leitung ein Brumm drauf ist und der Koppler in BusOFF geht und sich neu initialisiert oder am Bus viele ErrorFrames entstehen und der Koppler auf Warnung geht und...
entweder der Steuerung das mit einem Emergency mitteilt und die macht einen Reset 
oder der BK macht selber einen Reset und findet die Baudrate nicht und torkelt so vor sich hin....

Falls du einen CANbus 'Mithorcher' zur Verfügung hast, könntest du dir anschauen was oder ob was per Telegramm initiiert wird.

kurt


----------



## Jenser (27 Januar 2006)

Danke für die Informationen ... die Erklärung klingt für mich plausibel bzw. passt auf mein Problem. 

Ja, der Buskoppler (BK5120) steht auf automatischer Baudratenerkennung, da eine feste Einstellung nur für 125, 250, 500 kBit/s über 2 DIP-Schalter möglich ist. Die vierte Option ist eine automatische Erkennung. Diese erkennt auch bei SPS PowerON die eingestellten 50kBit/s.

Leider steht mir kein CAN-Analyzer zur Verfügung mit dem ich den Bus abhorchen könnte da bei diesem Projekt erstmalig CANopen in der Firma verwendet wurde. Könnte ich viell. mit einem Oszi was erkennen oder sollte ich meinen Chef dazu bringen in einen CAN-Analyzer zu investieren?


----------



## Kurt (30 Januar 2006)

Grundsätzlich kann man, wenn man die Oszibilder (gut/böse) vergleicht einen Unterschied erkennen ob da was physikalisch schlecht(er) ist - zB Abschlusswiderstand fehlt/falsch oder böse Fremdssignale. Aber das ist eher 'schätzen' und nicht messen. 

Wenn das mit dem CAN bei euch in der Company keine Eintagsfliege ist und so was - speziell multikult, heist Multivendor - Ausprägung hat, wirst du um eine Anschaffung eines 'CAN Anschauers' nicht rum kommen. Zumal die Zeit für die Fehlersuche im Blinden sicher mehr kostet als ein brauchbares Tool.

kurt


----------



## Jenser (2 Februar 2006)

Hmm, ansich wird es vorerst ein Einzelfall bleiben. Daher wird wahrscheinlich zukünftig das Panel inkl. Steuerung auch abgeschaltet wenn der Hauptschalter umgelegt wird. Das ist dann zwar nicht die eleganteste Lösung  aber sie funktioniert .. Danke für die Mithilfe


----------

